# puppy price



## lourdes (Jan 3, 2013)

So I'm researching ans searching for my german Shepherd puppy and there is a wide range of prices out there and so I am wondering is there an average price for a pup whose parents are titled? In particular I want to Shutzhund train my dog.
Thank you,
L


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

lourdes said:


> So I'm researching ans searching for my german Shepherd puppy and there is a wide range of prices out there and so I am wondering is there an average price for a pup whose parents are titled? In particular I want to Shutzhund train my dog.
> Thank you,
> L


Fwiw, I paid $3000 for Yoschi when all was said and done.. he's a WGSL with at least five generations of sch titles on both sides of his pedigree,, including both parents being Schh3 and FH
His sale price was 2500, then there were all these other fees the breeder kept adding on.. the microchip, sales tax, akc foreign dog registration etc etc
Even with all that, he turned out to be a monorchid with soft floppy ears.. lol.. no breeding for Yoschi..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

For a working line pup from titled parents, depending on accomplishments of the breeder, the parents, previous litters and the geographical location - you will pay $1500 - 2000. Some of the big commercial business kennels charge $2500-3500 for a working line pup of no better potential than a dedicated small hobby breeder will sell for $1500-2000....pups from certain geographical areas whose parents are "club dogs" and where most of the dogs in the club are local can be purchased for less - I have seen litters for $800-1200 in clubs....

If someone asks $3000+ for an 8 week old WL pup - pass on it - you can find the same quality for less....

Importing, after transport, customs, travel, paperwork and exchange rates, is going to run the same as buying from a US breeder....

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have seen working line puppies, health tested and out of Sch titled parents, from people I trust starting at $750. But you won't find them on the Internet. Only by visiting clubs and networking (I think). And I am sure the region has a lot to do with pricing.


----------



## Rosie428 (Jan 16, 2013)

lourdes said:


> So I'm researching ans searching for my german Shepherd puppy and there is a wide range of prices out there and so I am wondering is there an average price for a pup whose parents are titled? In particular I want to Shutzhund train my dog.
> Thank you,
> L


If you are looking to get into Schutzhund training, I highly recommend you visit some clubs in your region.  More then likely, if you find a club you can trust, then you can trust that they can help you find a dog that can do the job. No breeder can guarentee how a pup will turn out, but you are off to a great start looking for titled parents.  United Schutzhund Club of America has a club directory on their site to point you in the right direction. Normally, a hobby breeder price will be less then those looking to run a business. I have seen from 750 to 6000, but it is important to remember that a higher price does not make it a better dog. Continue to educate yourself, find a good club, and explore your options. Schutzhund people are some of the best people out there, have fun!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im going to have to agree with everyone else who's posted so far in that going to your local club and meeting the people in the sport in your region is going to be very helpful to you. I got my pure bred DDR shepherd whos mother was SCH1 and father SCH3 from a very close friend who knew I loved GSD's her pups were going for $1500, I got Diesel for $600 with spay contract. You can find good deals out there for amazing pups just don't settle for the first decent looking kennel you find, do your research and you should be rewarded for it. Best of luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For WL I would say $800-$2000 with $1200-$1500 being pretty norm. For show lines, $2500+. There are a few more like $1800.


----------



## micheleroyalty (Aug 8, 2010)

I have had 4 GSDs, all from Schutzhund lines, all OFA certified hips, all from Sch 1-3 parents. I paid $2500 for each dog. I just bought another when she was 6 months old, her training already started, heals, sit, down all solid. Her ears are perfect and she is beautiful, already pretested for Schutzhund capability. She is a fabulous dog, beautiful and show ready. I do not intend to breed her or show her, as I live in a remote area. I buy from the same breeder, a real professional who has very high level dogs. I would never buy from a back yard breeder or get a dog from a shelter. My level dog would never end up in a shelter.


----------



## micheleroyalty (Aug 8, 2010)

Another point, if you are trying to save money, long hair is a fault, and those dogs are much cheaper, however you can't breed them, or show them. They can be healthy great pets and compete in Schtutzhund, but not at show levels, just for sport.
Floppy ears are a fault also. These can be fine pets but cannot be bred. Breeders who bred dogs with faults are not trustworthy, but every litter ends up with small faults that make them pet quality, not show quality. A retired female is another option.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You most certainly can breed a gsd with a long coat. It is a minor fault, not a disqualification. If you put a solid IPO on the dog or many obedience titles, it certainly should be good. 

To the OP - yes, visit clubs -- If you aren't satisfied with what you find in your area, contact clubs outside of your area and talk to people. For a solid working pup, there is not need to break the bank. (Good pups available well under 2k).


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL at the cant be bred statements. Do your dogs pass shutz tests or are they pretty?


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Our pups were priced $1500 each and a 6 hour drive to get them....But they have turned out to be the best investment.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lourdes, because you want get the puppy into IPO, have you been visiting clubs local to you? By local I mean 2-3 hour drive, lol!
I would start visiting clubs and get a feel for the dogs you see. Certain lines do much better at the sport than others and if you see a dog or two that really interest you, find out who the breeders are or what lines the dogs are from and research more. 
Paying higher price does NOT guarantee a better dog, but supporting a good breeder may. Good breeders don't usually have the price brackets, either.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

micheleroyalty said:


> Another point, if you are trying to save money, long hair is a fault, and those dogs are much cheaper, however you can't breed them, or show them. They can be healthy great pets and compete in Schtutzhund, but not at show levels, just for sport.
> Floppy ears are a fault also. These can be fine pets but cannot be bred. Breeders who bred dogs with faults are not trustworthy, but every litter ends up with small faults that make them pet quality, not show quality. A retired female is another option.


Not true about long coats. And not sure what you mean competing at "show levels"...They can be shown in SV shows and can compete in Schutzhund. They will probably cost the same from a good breeder and can be bred too. It's not a fault anymore and not the same as floppy ears. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

